# Maison Martin Margiela S/S 2011 x 57



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*zum Fürchten *

*Models: Anastasia Kuznetsova, Asia Bugajska, Asia Papkova, Betty Adewole, Danni Li, Delphine Bafort, Egle Tvirbutaite, Janice S @ Ford, Jiang Xiao Ji, Katja Verheul, Kori Richardson, Madeline Kragh, Marie Moreau, Marike Le Roux, Martyna Budna, Michelle Alves, Nanou Vandercruys, Nastya Karzan, Olga Ovchinikova, Svetlana Mukhina, Tanya Ilieva, Yulia Lobova*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

was wird das? sackhüpfen.


----------

